# Nomorobo...It works!



## Don M. (Feb 24, 2020)

Over the past few months, the number of Spam telephone calls we've been receiving has become ridiculous....5 or 6 a day.  We tried not answering names/numbers we don't recognize, but that seemed to have little effect.  Then, about a month ago, I signed up for Nomorobo, and the results have been great.  We haven't received more than 1 or 2 such calls since signing up...and they were just one ring while the service identified them as a new number.  

Nomorobo is free for landlines....if your carrier has subscribed to the service....and $2/month for cell phones.  If you are getting tired of getting these dumb calls, I suggest you look into signing up for this service.

https://www.nomorobo.com/


----------



## Pinky (Feb 24, 2020)

We're supposed to get a service like that through Bell this year, and the robo calls have lessened, but a couple still get through. I can block them on my cell through Rogers, which is an option, thank goodness.

I'll have to check out more info for where I live.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 24, 2020)

We've had NoMoRobo for a couple of years.  It works pretty good but we still get a lot of calls, particularly political crap.  It irritates me that something can't be done about the robo/spam calls and that we have to take measures to help block them.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 24, 2020)

We do not have a home phone, and have not had one for several years now; but I did get a lot of spam calls on the cell phone.  I had signed up for the no-call service which was supposed to block spam calls, but it didn’t work on the cell phone, and it hadn’t worked for the home phone when we had one , either.

We recently changed our cell service from Verizon to T-Mobile, and they have a program to stop spam callers. Because we also use an Apple iPhone, we got their free spam-blocker once Apple came out with iOS 13, and I have been using both.
If a call comes from a known spam number, we don’t see it at all because it is blocked immediately. If it is just an unknown number, then it gets sent to voicemail and shows on my list of received phone calls for that day.
If the caller is legitimate, then they usually leave me a voicemail, and I can call them back. I have added any known numbers (doctors, friends, etc) to my contacts, so when it shows as a known caller, then I receive the call properly.
It has worked really well for me, and I don’t think that I have had any spam calls since we started using this service.


----------



## Pepper (Feb 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> We've had NoMoRobo for a couple of years.  It works pretty good but we still get a lot of calls, particularly political crap.  It irritates me that something can't be done about the robo/spam calls and that we have to take measures to help block them.


Political crap is exempt, I believe.  It's not considered in the same class as other solicitations.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 24, 2020)

If the Nomorobo isn't available in your area for land lines, I use a Digitone which will block by area code or phone number or both. My device will block up to 1000 numbers and I very rarely get a call now. When I do, I add them to my block list. It has been worth every penny I paid for it. If you need more information, their web site is: https://digitone.com/digitone/

P.S. They have a newer version than the one I use and if I understand it right, the new one will block a lot more than my 1000 number device will do.


----------



## C'est Moi (Feb 24, 2020)

AprilSun said:


> If the Nomorobo isn't available in your area for land lines, I use a Digitone which will block by area code or phone number or both. My device will block up to 1000 numbers and I very rarely get a call now. When I do, I add them to my block list. It has been worth every penny I paid for it. If you need more information, their web site is: https://digitone.com/digitone/
> 
> P.S. They have a newer version than the one I use and if I understand it right, the new one will block a lot more than my 1000 number device will do.


Is that one of those boxes where you have to press a button to block the call?   We used to have one of those but we were never near the box when the phone was ringing.


----------



## AprilSun (Feb 24, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> Is that one of those boxes where you have to press a button to block the call?   We used to have one of those but we were never near the box when the phone was ringing.



Yes, you press a button to block the number but you can do it anytime. You don't have to be near the phone when it rings. It shows the number and name that calls. You can go back and display the number you want to block anytime and then press the button.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks for that link Don.  I'm going to try it for my landline.  I did what they said to do and hope it works.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 25, 2020)

These past few days I'm getting_ "This is social security and someone in south Texas is using your social security number. To talk to an agent press 1." _The caller is a female and sounds like she just got done smoking a joint.


----------



## Ruthanne (Feb 27, 2020)

It works for* certain calls* but not for others with my same exchange.  Still getting called labeled "unavailable."


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2020)

Yes, it is not 100%.....but based upon the number of calls we're now getting, Vs. what we Were getting, I would say that this service is 90% effective.   I think we've had 3 bogus calls in the past week, instead of the 8 or 10 a day we used to get...anything is an improvement over that nonsense.


----------



## charry (Feb 27, 2020)

is this just for USA...?


----------



## Don M. (Feb 27, 2020)

charry said:


> is this just for USA...?



Yes, I think Nomorobo is just a USA service, but I would imagine that similar services exist in the UK.  Do a search on "stopping robo calls", and see if there are similar programs in your area.


----------



## Lakeland living (Feb 27, 2020)

I use an app from google, Blacklist, lots of calls before, now none. It blocks all hidden numbers, known robot callers etc. You can add numbers, area codes etc. Blacklist blocks, also has a white list that can always right through. For cells only if I recall correctly.


----------

